# External equalizer



## anapena (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi there,

I have just downloaded REW to my Mac and now I have questions:

Can I use the REW for the actual room correction? I mean there is a set of eq filters, but do they really help me at all, when I'm using my DAW? Or do I need an external hardware/software equalizer to correct the curve when mixing? The REW and it's filters should be on on the background when using DAWs...or am I right? There seems to be possible to download the filter settings to the certain Behringer products. Do I need one of those? Thanks for the help, I know I'm newbie with this thing...:scratch:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Are able to enter filters into the DAW?

brucek


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

The "filters" in REW aren't filters per se, they allow you to predict results from simulating EQ settings and tweak ... when you achieve what you're looking for, you put those settings into your EQ...


----------



## anapena (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys:T What kind of eqs do you use in your systems? Hardware or software? Analog or digital? Any recommendations?


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Personally, the only EQ I use in my system is the simple 3 band built into the AVR. Not very useful for anything but adding a little contour. The BFD is very popular here... check out the Equalization section:
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/bfd-electronic-equalization-devices/

And this one two:
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/neptune-audio/


----------



## adam (Nov 8, 2009)

glaufman said:


> The "filters" in REW aren't filters per se, they allow you to predict results from simulating EQ settings and tweak ... when you achieve what you're looking for, you put those settings into your EQ...


Hi,

How can I get the result from simulating EQ setting? I have a DCX2496 and I hope I can get the data and then put into the DCX2496. :help: . Sorry, I am a REW beginner.:scratch:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> How can I get the result from simulating EQ setting? I have a DCX2496...


Take a measurement, and REW will recommend filters. Enter them by hand into the DCX. I believe the DCX bandwidth definition to be the same as the FBQ, so select that EQ in the pulldown.

Read and become familiar with the REW HELP files and the REW Cabling and Connections Basics.

Also note the REW information Index and the Download Page.

brucek


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

The "Corrected" curve in REW or the "predicted" tab will show you the predicted results from the filter settings.


----------



## adam (Nov 8, 2009)

Thank you guys. :T I'll try it.

Besides, I also got an EMC8000 and downloaded the REW, but..... after calibrating the soundcard, the result is poor. I think I need to find a better external USB sound card.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

What soundcard are you using? Did you load a cal file for the ECM8000?
If you post your scan we may be able to help make sure you've set everything up properly.


----------



## adam (Nov 8, 2009)

glaufman said:


> What soundcard are you using? Did you load a cal file for the ECM8000?
> If you post your scan we may be able to help make sure you've set everything up properly.


Yeah, I loaded a cal file for the EMC8000 but I don't know what soundcard I'm using and this PC is in my home(I'm not home right now). I just know it is a part of "all in one motherboard" in my Core 2 Quad PC. I'll check it out when I'm home tonight and I'll post the result of my scan. Thank you.:T


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

At the same time you can just make sure you're using the line-in, not the mic-in on the soundcard.


----------



## adam (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi,

Here is my scaning result, please refer to attached file.

I checked my soundcard but I still don't know what chipset is it. I'm using windows 7, all the device drivers are provide by Microsoft.:dontknow:

Besides, I reconfirmed the input and I'm sure that I'm using the line-in(blue) which is looping from line-out(Green) when I am going to the step of soundcard calibration.


Adam


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Here is my scaning result


You're making people work too hard to see your graph by attaching a zipped mdat file. You'll get better results if you create a jpg and post the image so it's easier to see. That small floppy icon in the lower left corner of your REW graphs creates a jpg image of the plot suitable for posting.

Anyway, I posted your graph below of your soundcard.

It seems pretty perfect to me, so explain what problems you're having - you don't need a new soundcard.









brucek


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

anapena said:


> Thanks for the info guys:T What kind of eqs do you use in your systems? Hardware or software? Analog or digital? Any recommendations?


This all depends on what your trying to EQ, You need an EQ on each channel and the receiver must have pre outs for all channels with an external amp as well. This gets costly in a big hurry if you want quality EQs. 
I use my SVS PB13U subs built in EQ and have two Audio control C131 1/3 octave EQs (one of the best analog EQs available) on my mains as well with an external amp. After using Audssey on the receiver there was very little to adjust just a few small dips and peaks that the C131s fixed. REW confirmed that.

If your not willing to spend a fair bit of cash on an external EQ its not worth it as most inexpensive EQs introduce noise into the signal path.


----------



## adam (Nov 8, 2009)

brucek said:


> You're making people work too hard to see your graph by attaching a zipped mdat file. You'll get better results if you create a jpg and post the image so it's easier to see. That small floppy icon in the lower left corner of your REW graphs creates a jpg image of the plot suitable for posting.
> 
> Anyway, I posted your graph below of your soundcard.
> 
> ...


Sorry, that is my mistake. I think this time I do it right

I notice that the mdat file I attached last time just shows the calibrated curve. But I saw another curve after calibration before I save it as mdat file. I capture it directly by "print screen" please see the graph below. I think it is the curve which is before calibration, right? My concern is will it affects the dynamic range after calibration? Maybe it is safe but I'm not sure.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I think it is the curve which is before calibration, right?


No, the graph you posted shows the soundcard calibration file and the meter calibration file. You have both those checkboxes selected. Check the boxes you want to view.

brucek


----------



## adam (Nov 8, 2009)

Oh....... how foolish I am.....:sweat: I got it, thank you Brucek !


----------

